# Need to find a flat rental in Milan for two weeks time.. HELP!



## Jen30uk (Oct 19, 2015)

Hi guys ,

I'm a teacher and I move out to Milan in 2 weeks.

I've been told by my company that I can expect to pay around 500euros for a flat share in Milan or 7-800 euros for myself alone. 

Can anyone throw out some reputable estate agents in Milan? 

I've had a few panick attacks over threads where people say there are so many fake listers and thieves and they've had all their money taken so I dont want to go directly to a lister.

Alternatively, anyone have friends or family in Milan with a room for renting?

I'm open to ideas I just want to live somewhere affordable and somewhere that isnt a hovel and I definitely don't want someone to swindle me out of a few grand.


Jennie x

Everyone's telling me how excited I should be and how lucky I am to be moving to Milan but I don't feel lucky or excited I can't enjoy it while I'm stuck for a nice place to live.:confused2:


----------



## rpizzica (Aug 10, 2011)

Get use to and enjoy the ride, by the way you can try airbnb.com very nice and decent affordable homes for rent


----------



## Jen30uk (Oct 19, 2015)

thanks for the tip, i'll have a look now! x


----------



## Salmonela (Oct 26, 2015)

Halldis is a large, reputable agency. They have staff who speak English and are quick to respond to maintenance issues should they arrrive. Suspect they are on the higher end of prices, but for a week or two probably not much different in the grand scheme of things. I'd post a link but this forum won't permit me to.


----------

